# Naruto and Sasuke vs. Shinsūsenju



## Rollace (Oct 28, 2014)

[size=+1]How the hell can *Naruto Ashura's avatar or Sasuke Indra's Susanoo* actually counters or defeats this?



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Hashirama Shinsuusenju!*






*Manga Feats;*


*Spoiler*: __ 




*? Defeats Kurama with just one hand.*






*Spoiler*: __ 




*? Strips off Kurama from Madara Perfect Susanoo.*







*Spoiler*: __ 




*? Easily tanks Multiple Bijuu damas*






*Note;* Reasonable and convincing replies please :hint:

Peace!!! 

[/size]​


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 28, 2014)

Let's see first things first. Naruto and Sasuke both can fly while Hashirama is land bound. Second, the power Kurama displayed as Madara's slave is nowhere near close to what he and Naruto can do when they fully co-operate. That Bijuushuriken and the FRS were far stronger than those Bijuudamas because both where amplified by natural energy, same goes for Indra's arrow which held the combined power of 8.5 bijuu. And finally,  Kishi wants us to believe that Naruto and Sasuke have exceeded Madara and Hashirama as they were all those years ago, so that's what it is.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 28, 2014)

Naruto cut down the God-Tree with his Youton: Rasenshuriken. He could definitely destroy that statue.

Sasuke will have more trouble without the nine bijuu powering him but his Indra's Arrow would almost certainly wreck it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 28, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Let's see first things first. Naruto and Sasuke both can fly while Hashirama is land bound. Second, the power Kurama displayed as Madara's slave is nowhere near close to what he and Naruto can do when they fully co-operate. That Bijuushuriken and the FRS were far stronger than those Bijuudamas because both where amplified by natural energy, same goes for Indra's arrow which held the combined power of 8.5 bijuu. And finally,  Kishi wants us to believe that Naruto and Sasuke have exceeded Madara and Hashirama as they were all those years ago, so that's what it is.



And I wouldn't say that's demeaning at all.

Considering that there are only two people stronger than them (the Otsutsuki family is barely human), Hashirama and Madara still are gods in the shinobi world.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke destroyed meteors that were bigger than the shinju. 




*Spoiler*: __ 








They'd easily destroy Hashirama's budha.


----------



## Rollace (Oct 28, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Naruto and Sasuke destroyed meteors that were bigger than the shinju.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about No!
Hashirama Buddha statue easily makes Kurama look like a dwarf.


----------



## Alucardemi (Oct 28, 2014)

Rinnegan Sasuke and Six Paths Sage Naruto wreck that thing without effort.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Rollace said:


> How about No!
> Hashirama Buddha statue easily makes Kurama look like a dwarf.



Kurama's not even as big as a mountain. 



Now how about you look at the mountains in comparison to Hashirama's budha and then look at the mountains in comparison to the rubble of those meteors. 



That's the fragments of those meteors (the pieces Sasuke cut)

They're far far larger than Hashirama's statue.


----------



## Frostman (Oct 28, 2014)

Wasn't that thing soloed by Karin


----------



## Kai (Oct 28, 2014)

Luiz said:


> And I wouldn't say that's demeaning at all.
> 
> *Considering that there are only two people stronger than them* (the Otsutsuki family is barely human), Hashirama and Madara still are gods in the shinobi world.


Juubi Jin Obito and 8th Gate Gai say hi


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 28, 2014)

I feel like the last attack the two used involving the 9 Bijuu's chakra vs all the natural energy of the world could compete. I'm not exactly happy that's how the fights in Naruto turned out, but yeah that could probably do it.


----------



## Sage (Oct 28, 2014)

Frostman said:


> Wasn't that thing soloed by Karin



Yeah This.

Karin's Uzumaki chains shattered that thing.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 28, 2014)

Zetsu's version was like a little fairy compared to hashirama's.

But still this thread should not exist.

Naruto's tailed beast ball rasenshuriken or yoton rasenshuriken GG

Sasuke's PS chidori or PS swords GG


----------



## Amol (Oct 29, 2014)

There wouldn't be much problem for either Naruto or Sasuke to wreck that thing.
Hashirama was God of Shinobi only by title. Naruto posses real God's powers .


----------



## Kyu (Oct 29, 2014)

Naruto cut the Shinju in half with a seemingly casual YRS.

He oneshots. So does Sasuke.

They don't need their chakra avatars to wipe _Shinsūsenju_ off the map.



> Wasn't that thing soloed by Karin





> Yeah This.
> 
> Karin's Uzumaki chains shattered that thing.



Karin's chains of bullshit damaged Spiral Zetsu's miniature version.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

Naruto/ Sasuke speedblitze. 

Naruto was already stronger than Hashirama since BSM. Hashirama does not stand a chance here. 



> They don't need their chakra avatars to wipe Shinsūsenju off the map.



Sasuke does actually. 
how else is he going to do it?



Kai said:


> Juubi Jin Obito and 8th Gate Gai say hi



8th Gate Dai, prime Hiruzen, and Minato say hi.
and no, you aren't allowed to argue that. U_U


----------



## Kyu (Oct 29, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Sasuke does actually.
> how else is he going to do it?



He has Ama-

wait....nevermind.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

Frostman said:


> Wasn't that thing soloed by Karin


Yes, it was. 
people usually think if the jutsu is big, you need a bigger jutsu to destroy. 
but man, the chapter was good, really good for me. 



Kyu said:


> He has Ama-
> 
> wait....nevermind.



you just wait until the chapter comes out.


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 29, 2014)

YRS > shinjuu >> shinsuusenjuu

a clone would get the job done.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 29, 2014)

Rivals can both one shot it.


----------



## trance (Oct 29, 2014)

Both annihilate it with immense ease. .


----------



## Pirao (Oct 29, 2014)

Naruto/Sasuke neg difficulty.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 29, 2014)

It will just take them 5 minutes to do this thing.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

Invictus-Kun said:


> It will just take them 5 minutes to do this thing.



I don't think it would take Narudo 2 seconds.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 29, 2014)

It take one second to one-shot it and one second to destroy Hashi.


----------



## ARGUS (Oct 29, 2014)

how is this even debatable, ???
SS had its enttire backpack (which is where its main offense comes from) destroyed by 12 PS-infused TBB, from PS+Kurama at VOTE 

Narutos BM kyuubi >> Full Kyuubi , 
whilst RSM Narutos avatar >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Full Kyuubi, which madara couldnt even utilise properly 
Rikudo amped PS >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> EMS Madaras PS, 
BPS >> Rikudo amped PS >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> EMS Madaras PS 

then theres the fact that base narutos YRS chopped the entire god tree in half, an entity thats larger and more durable then SS, whilst Sasukes PS was chopping meteors that were larger than even the roots of the shinju, and narutos BDRS were vaporising the CT to dust, 

hashiramas SS is either blown through like a balloon by indras arrow, or the strucuttre alongside hashirama are turned to diarrhoea by a BDRS


----------



## TheGreen1 (Oct 29, 2014)

ARGUS said:


> how is this even debatable, ???
> SS had its enttire backpack (which is where its main offense comes from) destroyed by 12 PS-infused TBB, from PS+Kurama at VOTE
> 
> Narutos BM kyuubi >> Full Kyuubi ,
> ...



Ah, the irony. BM Naruto with Half of Kyuubi is better than Full Kyuubi, though I'm not denying it.

Anyways, on topic. The Biju Rasenshuriken's would render that thing into dust. Sasuke's not needed, I mean, really. Hell, one of Naruto's Goudama or two could probably take it out. But certainly that 9 bijuu rasenshuriken nuke move Naruto used, yeah, that takes out like at least 5 of those golems side-by-side.


----------



## Bonly (Oct 29, 2014)

Naruto would nuke that shit to hell with all his different Rasenshuriken's and Bijuudama's and what not while Sasuke would cut the thing to pieces or shoot off Indra's arrow for a GG


----------



## Lurko (Oct 29, 2014)

They wreck it no problem.


----------

